# RS 3 Mashup by Theophilus Chin



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's an interesting take on the next-generation (MQB) RS 3 as rendered by Theophilus Chin. This image, based on a 3-door A3, takes elements from the recent * Audi RS Q3 Concept * and less recent * Audi A1 quattro * to make for one very mean-looking render. We love what we see here.

*So How Accurate Is It?*
From our experience with Audi, this isn't very accurate... no matter how cool we think it is. Why? For one, the A3 doesn't use the crossover-looking fender flares from the RS Q3. The look of the kit (colored carbon on the concept, matte black here) is very 1980s Euro, like an unpainted body kit you would have seen on European market Volkswagens and the like. It works on the crossover in the way it is integrated, but we highly doubt Audi Design will go with that sort of look on the actual production RS 3.

The next item we love in the render but we highly doubt will see use on an RS 3 is the wheel design from the A1 quattro. As cool as these wheels are, they're not consistent with the RS sub-brand. While wheel designs can move from RS cars to normal Audis, we've never seen the move happen in the opposite direction. These wheels, while uber cool, are from a non quattro GmbH car and as such we doubt they'd go backward onto an RS.

So how will the RS 3 really look? We'd guess it'll borrow more heavily from the design of current production RS cars such as the RS 4 and RS 5. We took our own stab at an RS 3 sedan render that we included in our * RS 3 and S3 for America Intel Report. * While we'd thoroughly love to own either of these cars, we suspect our sedan is closer to the production look of the car.

Check out more shots (including a rear view) of Theophilus Chin's RS 3 3-door render after the jump. Thanks Hans for the tip.

* Full Story *

So what do you think? Do you think the RS 3 will look like the RS 3, and if you don't do you think that Audi should make an RS 3 more like Chin's work?


----------



## suqingkkkk (Sep 27, 2012)

====== http://www.*********.com ======
Hello!! Fashion,low price,the good shopping places,
free shipping and quantity discount, 
Air/jordan/shoes(1-24) $40,
Air/max/shoes $41,
Nike/shox/shoes $40,
Air/Force/one $40, 
Nike/Dunk/Shoes $42,
handbags $40, 
Jeans $39, 
T-Shirt $20,
belt $18, sunglasses $16,
(NFL MLB NBA NHL) jerseys $25,
Accept credit card and cash payments
====== http://www.*********.com ======


----------



## bravemmohome (Nov 7, 2012)

Body feels not good, then go to theCheap Diablo 3 Gold
hospital for examination, the doctor asked X-rayed, X-ray, MD wrote diagnosis, and then I took the diagnosis and film to the doctor. Surprisingly, the doctors took X-ray diagnosis began shaking his head, his mouth Gee, I was immediately pumped wow cool, want to ask the doctor left how long results that doctors say is: "Oh, now young doctors, the handwriting is really bad. "Guild Wars 2 Gold


----------



## hmaluminium (Oct 31, 2012)

Haomei aluminum is professional aluminum manufacturer, mainly produces series-1, 3, 5, 6 and 8 aluminium plate,aluminium strip,aluminium foil,aluminium sheet and so on.If you are interested in it, you can visit http://www.haomeicn.com for more information.


----------



## fellowing (Jun 6, 2013)

We can see that, "Neverwinter Nights 2" series does not support multi-core processing, use only a single core for the game, so the Core i5 processor will default only opens up a data processing core for the game. buy neverwinter astral diamonds here to enjoy the NW better.


----------

